# My new EOS M



## yankl (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got my new M for a good price with the 18-55 lens.
Its a bit odd but looks fun to me.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yankl1/14251801037/#
See the link ...
I don't understand how to insert a picture here..
Anyway, I like it and "Shalom" from Israel
JD


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 26, 2014)

yankl said:


> Just got my new M for a good price with the 18-55 lens.
> Its a bit odd but looks fun to me.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yankl1/14251801037/#
> See the link ...
> ...


Hello JD! And welcome to CR.
Really nice FDs and other old ones you have there. 
Also compliments to your gallery. Some really beautifull pictures and love moodes.


----------



## yankl (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Maximilian,
By the way do you know how to insert a picture here?


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 26, 2014)

yankl said:


> By the way do you know how to insert a picture here?


When you start a new topic or reply to someone below the txt array you will find this line:
"+ Attachments and other options"

you have to click on the "+" to open up the additional dialouge and then you can upload pictures. 

also above the emoticons you can find buttons for "Insert Image", "Insert Hyperlink", etc. (see mouseover text)

Maybe you could also find the answer in the HELP-Section:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=help

I hope this did help you.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 26, 2014)

Yankl, welcome to CR and enjoy your M - I like mine too, a nice compliment to the big DSLR kit!


----------



## yankl (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is my EF400mm f/5.6 L on my M


----------

